# Shredly Women's Apparel



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey All,

I'm not a woman but was reading my latest issue of Bicycle Retailer and saw this little article in it that referred to Shredly. I know I have seen other posts asking for leads on woman's apparel. I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules by posting this here, just thought I'd get the word out in case it's any use to people here in the Lounge. If I have, I apologize and please delete.

SHREDLY | Women's Mountain Bike Apparel

Aloha,
g


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I figured I'd better click in case it got the axe, but "MY EYES MY EYES!"
Women's Mountain Bike Shorts ? SHREDLY | Women's Mountain Bike Apparel

Just teasing, gmats, those look like fun for some, I'm just more monochrome in the shorts department.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Shredly shorts are pretty much all I wear. Heh, I guess I'm the opposite - SO SICK of black, or even plain solid color shorts. I'm stoked to have print shorts. I bought 3 pairs of these this year. They're comfy, stretchy and have useful pockets. Good stuff.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Connie, how's the fit? I note they claim they fit all body types by using straps on the waist to snug it up. By the time I get a pair of shorts that fits around my boo-tay, the waist is huge enough that any snugging up results in a bubble butt. Ick. Would be wonderful to find something that actually follows through, esp if they have pockets...though I too am not sure about those prints. O_O

My current setup: liner shorts + a thrift shop field hockey skirt because I haven't found baggies to fit, and haven't had time to make any.

gabrielle


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the shorts and I would wear them! The jersey looks ok for trail riding but not so much for dh


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

gabrielle said:


> Connie, how's the fit? I note they claim they fit all body types by using straps on the waist to snug it up. By the time I get a pair of shorts that fits around my boo-tay, the waist is huge enough that any snugging up results in a bubble butt. Ick. Would be wonderful to find something that actually follows through, esp if they have pockets...though I too am not sure about those prints. O_O
> 
> My current setup: liner shorts + a thrift shop field hockey skirt because I haven't found baggies to fit, and haven't had time to make any.
> 
> gabrielle


^That! X100. I find it so frustrating that by the time I get shorts over my hips, they look ridiculous at the waist. There was a great article about women's bike clothes on mtb4her. Are You Tired of Pink? | Mountain Biking for Women ? MTB4Her.com The Shredly shorts look pretty cool. Some of the colors are a bit bolder than I would choose, but at least there is the option. Kudos to giving women something other than pink and daisies.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Gab, I found some Dakine shorts on Steep and Cheap that fit well. I think the Shredlys are awesome but I'd have to get a whole new wardrobe of tops and socks to match.


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

Shredly is a sponsor of GGR. Great products! They always have a booth with demo shorts at our Oct events


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Stripes said:


> Good link to Michelle's latest blog. I love her write up on women's MTB clothes. ...


+1
" No, these thin non-athletic models are used because their super-skinny bodies make the bike company's riding outfit look less hideous! " 
:lol:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> Connie, how's the fit? I note they claim they fit all body types by using straps on the waist to snug it up. By the time I get a pair of shorts that fits around my boo-tay, the waist is huge enough that any snugging up results in a bubble butt. Ick. Would be wonderful to find something that actually follows through, esp if they have pockets...though I too am not sure about those prints. O_O
> 
> My current setup: liner shorts + a thrift shop field hockey skirt because I haven't found baggies to fit, and haven't had time to make any.
> 
> gabrielle


I do wish that the waistband was smaller - but I'm a solid hourglass (40-28-40). I ran out of velcro on the tabs and hand sewed them down where I wanted them. The saving grace here is that the fabric isn't stiff or bulky so it doesn't bubble up too much, and the fabric is also stretchy, so that helps accommodate the butt. Overall, they're the most comfortable and probably the most flattering shorts that I have overall (and I love the prints), so it's worth doing a little tailoring to make them lay flat at the waist.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Stripes said:


> Good link to Michelle's latest blog. I love her write up on women's MTB clothes.
> 
> As far as clothes, how does the shredly size? I'm on the bigger size and most women's cycling clothing doesn't fit me so I'm wearing men's except for my short liners.


I would say that their size chart is accurate. And their larger sizes (14 and 16) are definitely bigger than a Women's XL in many other brands.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

So glad I peeked over to the Women's Lounge! I'm in dire need of new mtb shorts. I prefer shorts with mesh liners since I gave up the chamois diaper years ago... I absolutely love the colors and bold prints of the Shredly shorts. Do the Shredly's have a mesh liner by any chance? If not, does anyone know of any shorts with mesh liners (not the undie liner, but a full liner)? DH shorts are often lined and are great for DH, but they are also usually to heavy for XC.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have some Dakine that have a very comfy, fully removable mesh liner short with a chamois in them.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Just ordered a couple pair. I have such a hard time getting a good fit. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

no chamois... try it, you might like it!


----------



## Bernina (Apr 17, 2011)

I saw some Shreadly shorts in a store at Trestle Bike Park yesterday. The prints are awesome! I wish baggies didn't pull on my legs so much while I pedal or I'd own every obnoxious, baggie print out there.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a different sort of problem with fit on shorts -- I hate the trend over the last five or six years towards a more "hip hugger" fit and definitely like a higher waist. How do these shorts fit in that regard?
Love the colors!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

June Bug said:


> I have a different sort of problem with fit on shorts -- I hate the trend over the last five or six years towards a more "hip hugger" fit and definitely like a higher waist. How do these shorts fit in that regard?
> Love the colors!


I hear ya, there! Something with a little room in the hips, please, but not so big around the waist that once you get them over your hips, you have to cinch them up with a belt to get them to stay.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

SunnyNAZ said:


> Just ordered a couple pair. I have such a hard time getting a good fit. Crossing my fingers!


Got my two pair. Had to size down and send the first round back. Other than that, They are super comfortable. I will be ordering more in the future. I agree on the velcro. Once you get it where you want it, you may want to tack it down.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

June Bug said:


> I have a different sort of problem with fit on shorts -- I hate the trend over the last five or six years towards a more "hip hugger" fit and definitely like a higher waist. How do these shorts fit in that regard?
> Love the colors!


They come to maybe an inch under my navel if I pull them up, but I size up to get them to sit lower because I prefer the hip hugger type fit so they're more like 3-4" below the navel. The fabric is stretchy too, so it is forgiving if you need them to stretch in different areas.


----------

